# rack and pinion install help



## codykaz21 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a 04 gto and I need a new rack and pinion. im trying to save some money and do it myself but I just bought the car and im not all that familiar with it yet. and tips and advice on how to do it or if its even worth doing it myself to save some money would be appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. :cheers
Why do you think it needs replacing?


----------



## codykaz21 (Aug 23, 2013)

thanks. I had a mechanic look at it and he told me it needed replacing


----------



## codykaz21 (Aug 23, 2013)

what started the whole thing though is there is a lot of play in the steering. I was unsure what it was so I brought it in to have it checked out.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Might want a second opinion. Racks very rarely go bad like that, and there are a lot of hungry shops out there.


----------



## codykaz21 (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah I was thinking about that too but I made it very clear that I was not having him do any work on the car. I just wanted him to take a look since I didn't have easy access to a lift. ill probably take it to another shop anyway though.


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

My 04 rack and pinion is on it's way to bro. I went to meineke and got under there with him cause I asked to and my racks seaping. And out here in Cali the rack n pinion is 725 for the parts but like a extra 300 for install 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Play in steering is often tie rod ends.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I also doubt its the rack. Are you leaking fluid? And dead spots when you turn the wheel? Weird power steering pump sounds?

It's more likely suspension related.


----------

